# Lowdown on Traynor



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

I am sizing up Traynor tube amps. Looking at the 40 watt models. I am presuming that 40 watts will do pretty much any venue. Is that right?
Traynor offers three 40 watt models.
Firstly I am wondering about this model: Custom Valve 40T - 40w / 2x10 inch - All Tube
The other models offer 1x12'' speaker. What does the use of 2x10" bring to the table in comparsion to 1x12"?
I am not interested in colours or " boutique " accoutrements, just the amp, its sound and capabilites.I presume that WR in YCV40WR means Wine Red and that there is absolutely no difference ( amp wise) between it and the YCV40. Is that correct?
My bottom line is to have an amp that can provide great sounding blues, classic rock and clean (when needed) tones, sufficient volume/power so that I don't have to worry about coming up short, not a back breaker, have standby and additonal cab hook up capabilities.
Appreciate your comments.
Thanks
p.s. I understand that the VOX AC30 is prolly the way to go but that is way way out of my price range, at this point in time.
Benee Wafers


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The YCV40WR comes with Celestion Vintage 30 speaker, . The YCV40 comes with different Celestion model - an OEM one I think. You might also want to consider the YCV50 Blue. 40/50 watts - not mcuh difference. But the Blue has EL34s and the others have 5881WXTs. The last BLue I saw at L&Ms had an Eminence REd Coat Govenor in it, not a Vinatage 30


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Can't really help you with guitar amps, but from what I've heard on other forums, the new Traynor 200W tube bass amp is awesome. Very well built, sounds great, and priced well under others like it. 

As of this past year, my rig is all Yorkville (same company) and I really like it, and gets lots of complements on my sound.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Can't really help you with guitar amps, but from what I've heard on other forums, the new Traynor 200W tube bass amp is awesome. Very well built, sounds great, and priced well under others like it.
> 
> As of this past year, my rig is all Yorkville (same company) and I really like it, and gets lots of complements on my sound.


Yes James, we all know you love your new yorkie gear lol:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I have tried both 1x12 40 watt Traynors. The WR has a slightly different voicing than the normal one so I think there is a difference in the signal processing between the 2. The WR being slghtly more raunchy and better able to get closer to classic rock tones. I was seriously looking to buy the 50 watt Blue which to me is a much better amp for almost the same price. The clean channel on the blue is great and the drive channel (plus boost) is much more robust. I ended up with a Crate V series 50 watt (VFX5112) after looking at the Traynors and other amps (if you can, check out these Vs, especially the ones with the Tone Tubby speakers). Also take a look at the Peavey Classic 30 or 50 for the tones you are describing. Any 30 to 50 watt tube amp would be good for most gigs and you can always mic them or add a cab if needed. I suspect that the 2x10 version of the Traynor would push some more air and project a bit better than the 1x12. Tone is so very subjective ...so try them out and let your ears decide. Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> Yes James, we all know you love your new yorkie gear lol:food-smiley-004:


I'm sorry, have I mentioned it before? :tongue:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I'm sorry, have I mentioned it before? :tongue:


I dunno, I remember reading it somewhere before.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

hey Robert the YCV40 comes with Celestion™ Red Label so if I believe what I read the Celestion Vintage 30 are considered to be a very good speaker, better than the Red Label.Is that correct?
I have not heard of this speaker Eminence REd Coat Govenor . Is that supposed to be a superior speaker than the Vintage 30?

Tarl-Thank you for the insight. So you went with the Crate. I imagine though that they cost substantially more than the Traynor, right?
Re : 2x10". Push more air for sure and I figure that's a good thing. Don't 10" provide a different tone than 12's.?
Benee Wafers


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

The Crate V cost me $100 more than the Traynor 50 Blue. That was with the Tone Tubby speaker option,,,well worth it to me. Not so sure about the 2x10 vs 1x12 thing as I have never used 10 inch speakers.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

1x12 vs. 2x10 is totally a personal perference. I prefer 1x12 combos, and run them into a seperate 1x12 extension speaker (a Traynor). I like the bottom end more.

The Celestion V30's are a great speaker, but I personally found it way too 'middy' in the YCV50 I owned. I think they are a better speaker for closed back amps and cabs than open backed.

I have never seen one with a Eminence in it (especially not a Governor which is a big butt kicker of a speaker), but they are great speakers.

I personally feel the 40wr has better a better clean channel then the YCV50 (more Fender like clean) and a nice crunchy gain channel. But the 50 has an amazing gain channel being an EL34 amp, and a 'decent' clean channel. So you kind of have to decide what is more important to you.

Retubing the 50 I had with some better tubes improved the overall sound of the amp a ton, and I'd recommend doing the same with any of the Traynor amps.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks TDU. I don't understand the buy a new amp and immediately replace the tubes syndrome. Why not just buy an amp that has the tubes you want from the get go?
So EL34's basically give a more rock/blues tone than the Sovteks? Is that correct TDU?

Tarl obviously by your selection the Crate V gave you more of what you want than the Traynor. Tarl what type of music are you playing, in the majority.?
Benee Wafers


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I play mostly classic rock (AC/DC, CCR, Zep, Sabbath, Stones, ZZ Top etc...) with a bit of blues and country in the mix sometimes. As far as tube swapping, different manufacture,s tubes (JJ, SovteK, Groove Tubes) even though the same tube type, ie:EL34, 6L6, EL84, 12AX7, have different tonal qualities that some people prefer. Some are darker or brighter sounding for instance. Some may have more headroom on the clean side which some people like. Some are just plain better quality than the OEM tubes.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

The Traynor Blue with the Eminence in it is the new 15 Watt version like the YCV20 series. It's voiced to be a little more 'British' than the YCV20 just like the 50 Watt Blue. I'm acutally quite interested in trying the 15 Watt Blue. The 50 watt one I tried really did it for me. For some reason I didn't get it, and I'm not sure why. Although, I'm quite happy with my 18 Watt TMB. My point after all this rambling, is that Traynor makes great stuff for great prices. Excellent warranty, and hey, Made in Canada. Can't beat that.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Thanks TDU. I don't understand the buy a new amp and immediately replace the tubes syndrome. Why not just buy an amp that has the tubes you want from the get go?
> So EL34's basically give a more rock/blues tone than the Sovteks? Is that correct TDU?
> 
> Tarl obviously by your selection the Crate V gave you more of what you want than the Traynor. Tarl what type of music are you playing, in the majority.?
> Benee Wafers


All Traynors come with what are IMO crappy tubes. You don't really have a choice. Sovteks are just a BRAND of tube, not a type. EL34's are a type of tube, as are EL84, 6V6 etc. Different companies make different tubes, and some suit some amps better. I personally don't think Sovteks suit the YCV50 in any way.

The YCV50blue IMO, has the best Classic Rock crunch out of the YCV amps, and can get higher gain tones that the other amps can't get. But the 40WR has a great blues overdrive on it.



Edit: sorry missed Tarl's reply RE: tubes


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I tried out the 40 watt wine red amp today..i dunno what its called. It's like sex. I also tried out the Fender Deville. And the Fender has a nicer clean sound (obviously) but the traynor definately takes it in the overdrive. I'm gonna call up that guy selling it on OM.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks TDU. Jeez isn't it possuble to get both the Classic Rock and the Blues tone in the same amp.? WTF!
Isn't there one amp that does it all?
Why is everything so fkg complicated?
Comments?

Anyway I've got a Line6 PODXT so I guess it practically doesn't matter what freaking amp I use.
Advice?

Benee Wafers
p.s. TDU what brand of tube would you recommend as being best suited for the YCV50Blue?


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Thanks TDU. Jeez isn't it possuble to get both the Classic Rock and the Blues tone in the same amp.? WTF!
> Isn't there one amp that does it all?
> Why is everything so fkg complicated?
> Comments?


That is why I went with the V...does everything I need


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Well each person 'sound' is different. In my case, the way I got my sound was to buy the amp that had the best clean I could find, and then buy an overdrive pedal I really liked for my gain. I use a Princeton Reverb, and a Maxon OD-9. I am way happier than I was constantly searching for one amp with 2 channels I loved.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Well each person 'sound' is different. In my case, the way I got my sound was to buy the amp that had the best clean I could find, and then buy an overdrive pedal I really liked for my gain. I use a Princeton Reverb, and a Maxon OD-9. I am way happier than I was constantly searching for one amp with 2 channels I loved.


...same here. i like knowing that the (very usable) drive channel on my traynor ycv40wr is there in case my pedal board blows up, but i really bought the amp for the clean channel (and fx loop) only.

-dh


----------



## snakeman (Jun 7, 2006)

*Caution!*



torndownunit said:


> All Traynors come with what are IMO crappy tubes. You don't really have a choice. Sovteks are just a BRAND of tube, not a type. EL34's are a type of tube, as are EL84, 6V6 etc. Different companies make different tubes, and some suit some amps better. I personally don't think Sovteks suit the YCV50 in any way.
> 
> You should probably have the amp re-biased If you decide to swap "brand' of power tubes and definately check the bias, and the power transformers capability to handle different "type" of power tube swaps. There are a few other octal based contenders...like the beloved KT66.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

YOu don't need to bias the new Traynor amps. That is one of the cool features of them.


----------

